# Muestras gratis Texas Instruments



## Guiditox (Abr 2, 2018)

Hola gente. Quiero consultarles con respecto al envío de muestras gratis de texas instruments a la Argentina.
Resulta que pedí una orden de muestras gratis  a TI justo el 31/3 (semana santa).
¿Cómo llegan a la Argentina las muestras?, ¿por correo argentino?, ¿cuanto tiempo tardan en promedio?, ¿puedo hacer otro pedido mientras tanto?, si alguna vez utilizaron el servicio ¿como les resulto?.
Estuve investigando pero no encontre alguna respuesta clara.
Si alguien puede responderme se lo agradeceria mucho.
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2018)

Llegan rápido, te lo entregan en la casa, por donde vienen? depende el servicio que ellos contraten, el mismo servicio lo entrega en domicilio.
Debido a los feriados es obvio que no llegara hasta que no pasen estos días.
Ojo! debes informar de los resultados que has obtenido, no es que dan muestras gratis, porque sí, para ellos es una inversión, pero no es que sean tontos y puedes pedir y pedir, porque si no cumples con lo que has aceptado no te enviarán más nada.
Debe ser medido e informar de lo que estas haciendo resultados obtenidos etc


----------



## Guiditox (Abr 2, 2018)

Y una última pregunta ¿Y si no estoy en casa y no hay nadie para recibirlo? como hacen ellos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2018)

No son ellos si no la empresa que se encarga de traerlo, te dejan una nota de visita con día y hora, te dicen  donde esta la sucursal donde la podes retirar o convenir en un nuevo horario para la entrega, te visitan hasta tres veces tras lo cual es devuelto al destinatario, por lo general aca se encargaba UPS de las entregas


----------



## Guiditox (Abr 2, 2018)

Muchas gracias panda por aclararme las dudas
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2018)

Las últimas muestras que pedí me las trajo DHL al trabajo, pero no me cobraron nada...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2018)

No, no cobran el envío, lo bueno que tienen es la asistencia técnica que te brindas, es excelente, es la tendencia actual de la mayoría de las compañias incluso aquellas que no lo hacían, brindan mucha información en sus páginas incluso modelos spice para simulación, ofrecen una versión del Tina, que es a avanzado en los últimos años y no tiene nada que envidiarle a otros, tiene una simulación con muy buenas carácteristicas.
Hay otras herramientas online muy buenas, algunas para descargar, las online permien hacer la simulación con los parámetros que le   pusimos, permite descargar los resultados e incluso el esquema


----------



## Guiditox (Abr 6, 2018)

Hola soy yo de nuevo y vengo con novedades
Resulta que me cancelaron todo el pedido y me aclaran algo de que investigaron de la universidad 
Ahora mí duda es la siguiente cómo hago siendo un menor y estudiante de 4to año de electrónica para pedir alguna muestra?
Hay alguna otra forma? 
Gracias y saludos cordiales


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Te había dicho que no son tontos, a eso me refería, ahora olvidate por un tiempo de Texas


----------



## Guiditox (Abr 6, 2018)

Jajaja ya vere como conseguirlos 
Gracias y saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

No le veo la gracia a hacer algo indebido, eso hace quedar muy al resto y muchos pueden pagar los platos rotos por tu imprudencia


----------

